# New Bucks acquired



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

The three bucks got from morning star last Saturday and currently now in quarantine room.


























Hopefully increase my stcok of tri`s and spashed next year


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
I love the last one


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Have high hopes for him in the new year providing I can get a few suitable does.

I did place him in with a doe and she was terrified of him so removed him will have to build myself an introduction box with a mesh divider so they can see and smell each other but not actually get at each other and have them in that for a week or so before introducing again.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice again from morning star  ... my females are fantastic and very friendly  im looking forward to getting myself a buck soon


----------

